# LED retrofit kits



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

gunnut666 said:


> Hi
> Is anybody familiar with these ?
> These retrofit kits are to convert existing HID fixtures to LED.
> The LED module assembly screws into the mogul socket and the driver replaces the ballast inside the fixture.
> ...



Corn cob bulb, or circular light engine?

Ask away, I've been down the road your currently going.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi
The ones I'm interested in have the LED modules mounted on a circular heat sink.
The mfgrs web sites have sparse info and not even good photos.

I've read that the corncobs are already obsolete.

Mostly I'm trying to find if the retrofit is a viable option versus replacing fixture.

thanks


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

I had good luck with these folks. I think they have what you're looking for, if I'm understanding you correctly.

myledlightingguide.com


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*Global Tech*

The retrofit kit you are speaking of is made by Global Tech. Great product, we have done many retrofits with this product. 10 year limited warranty, DLC approved for rebates.

http://www.globaltechled.com/


----------



## led4tomorrow (May 4, 2013)

*LED Retrofit Kits*

120 watt for 400 watt US Made 13,200lm, 5yr DLC coming http://ledlightingshop.co/made-in-usa-lighting/


----------



## LED Lights Wholesale (May 7, 2013)

There also some that have the driver built in


----------

